# 2012 292Bh $23,500



## G-Unit (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry I have this listed on craigslist so I just copied ad.

I have a gorgous 2012 Keystone Outback 292BH for sale. I am asking $23,500 which is very fair price for the condition and the year. Here is the NADA breakdown (http://www.nadaguides.com/RVs/2012/Keystone-RV/M-292-BH/6016818/Values). We are non-smokers, no pets and have taken great care of our baby. This is the 10th Anniversary Edition with upgraded interior and many very nice features. It is perfect for a family with the bunk beds and storage in the back and room to sleep 10 comfortably. It is lightweight at 6559# dry which could be towed with a capable 1/2 ton truck. There are too many features to describe but goto http://www.keystonerv.com/outback/ and search 292BH to see all the wonderful options. You will save thousands off of a new trailer but you will basically be getting a like new rig (and banks will finance this new of a trailer). It was stored in winter in a climate controlled facility and like I said before has been taken care of well. A must see!! One more benefit to this years model over a new one is that this has the white front fiberglass cap as opposed to the new brown front cap which has had cracking issues per numerous blogs. Willing to sell weight distribution equipment and extended warranty for an additional price. Serious inquires only! 219-531-Seven-Five-Zero-Four.


----------

